# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Piemeltje?

## anouk

hey allemaal... ik heb misschien wel iets heel doms... maar ik heb een klein piemeltje bij de achterkant van mijn vagina... zijn er mensen die dit ook hebben??? want ik zit hier al heel erg lang mee.....................
alvast bedankt....
liefs Anouk

----------


## Flashhinghawk

Heey, heb je wel eens gehoort van de term Hermafrodiet ? Ik denk dat dat het gene is dat bij jou het geval is &#33; Kijk op : http://www.sexwoordenboek.nl/hermafrodiet.html om er meer over te weten

----------

